# Surf Fishing Near Hurlburt Field



## JRAIII (Apr 17, 2009)

I've never surf fished at all. I've been out on Okaloosa Island Pier and I fish alot in the sound here on Hurlburt with the kids. I'm looking to take the kids surf fishing to catch some redfish. I know not many people are gonna want to give me info on where they're catching the fish, but is surf fishing pretty good on Okaloosa Island or maybe somewhere between here and Destin? Just looking for a pretty good place nearby to take the kids. Also, does cut up pinfish work well for surf fishing? Any info would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

You can use cut mullet, dont cut up the pinfish, leave it alive.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

There is a place on Hwy 98 on Okaloosa Island about 1/2 mile before the Eglin Beach Club (after you pass the big sand dunes). You can park there and walk through the fence a short distance to the beach.

Cut mullet or fresh peeled shrimp would be good. Sand fleas if you can find them. They like live pinfish but kinda a hassle to lug it to the beach and keep alive. An alternative would be the Destin Bridge and fish the pinfish off it.

Do a search function on here for surf fishing and they will tell you a lot more about surf fishing. 

If you live on the other side of Hurlburt, try Navarre Beach, lot more good areas top park and fish.


----------



## JRAIII (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. We live on base at Hurlburt so we could really go to Destin or Navarre without having to drive too far. I may have to invest in a cast net to try and catch some mullet to use. I'll probably try to get the kids out to Navarre pretty soon. Thanks!


----------

